# New Acer Aspire Notebook: mouse freezing



## Reesa (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

Just got a new Acer Aspire 5720-4171, 2 GB hard drive, 2Gb memory running Windows Vista Home Premium. The mouse is difficult to control and often freezes. I have changed some of the mouse settings. This helped a little but didn't completely fix the problem.

There are only a few programs on the computer at this point, so I can't point to any particular action that's causing the pointer to freeze up.

Any suggestions?????????

Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Has the laptop done this since you first got it out of the box?

I would start by booting into Safe Mode to eliminate any problems with drivers and startup items.


----------



## Reesa (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi Matt,

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it started right out of the box. I have only had it for two days, so I am thinking it will be best to exchange it at the store where I bought it. If i start it in Safe Mode, I am not really sure what to look for -- and why I should even have to do this with a brand new computer :-(


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you start it in safemode and the mouse works properly, then its not a mouse problem - Most likely its a driver problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Since it is so new, make the store fix it. I new computer should not be freezing. Back up anything you have on this computer. They may wipe the hard drive and reload it.


----------



## Reesa (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

Thank you, Everybody for your great suggestions. After wading through the Acer support site, I finally found an updated touchpad/mouse driver. (It just came out on 10/30 so most stores would not have this in stock.)

I installed it and the mouse is functioning properly now. Yay!

Thanks again :wave:


----------

